# "Macintosh HD" qui bouge pas



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Février 2006)

ca va paraitre super bete ..mais quand je déplace mon icone macintosh HD, au prochaiin redémarrage elle se relace en haut a droite ... et ca tue mon desktop  , n'y a t il pas un moyen pour le figer ??

 


en tout cas, moi j'y arrive poa .. :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2006)

C'est le même cas pour tout le monde. Il faut décocher "alignées sur la grille" dans les options du vue du finder (pomme J), mais à chaque redémarrage, cela reviendra en haut à droite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> C'est le même cas pour tout le monde. Il faut décocher "alignées sur la grille" dans les options du vue du finder (pomme J), mais à chaque redémarrage, cela reviendra en haut à droite.



j'avais bien décohé 'aligné sur la ligne .. mais pffff quand meme .. :hein:


----------



## ultra' (18 Février 2006)

Pas de solution malheureusement


----------



## apenspel (18 Février 2006)

Lui coller une icône du fond d'écran et en faire un Alias ailleurs, mais avec une autre icône ? Il n'y aurait qu'une petite flèche pour gacher le paysage.


----------



## alexfvl (23 Février 2006)

Voici peut etre une solution qui peut t'aider : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19789


----------

